# Help airbrushing



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm new at making lures and my first couple came out really good i think. but, it just got hot out and the paint jobs are not coming out good anymore. when I spray on scale patterns they come out sloppy and base coats are not as good. Any help/tips will be appreciated. Thanks, Mason


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you shooting water base paints like Createx or something similar?


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm useing vinyl paints through my airbrush


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

By the way, welcome to the forum youngun!

I have had some problems with water-based vinyls when it get too hot out. What happens is the paint near the tip dries a bit faster and can clog the gun. 

Thin 'em down a bit more and see if that helps.


Any you other guys have any ideas for theyounggun?


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Youngun- sounds like you need a 'retarder', maybe see if the maker of the vinyl paint makes one, otherwise try adding a few drops of detergent to some water *THEN* thin the paint with this - if not try a small amount of PVA glue mixed with a small amount of water -I have never tried any of these with vinyl, so do a test first - glycol is also used as a plastic paint retarder, maybe this will work. pete


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks alot guys. i'll try both of them out when i get back home. then i'll post the lures. thanks again.


----------

